# my Spec



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

heres my 02 spec-v


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

notice the lawn Gnome in the background of the last pic..... simply amazing


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

UUMMMM... i cant find the gnome

btw... SLAM DAT MOFO!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah im working on the drop, for now i want TEIN STech Springs, then maybe upgrad to NISMO Coilovers later on
but as for the gnome, its right above the hood, hanging from the tree... he's a sneaky little fellow lol


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice spec-v! by the way, that's a LOUD aem intake ya got...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah its reaaaal loud. i love it, i've got exhaust/ headers on the way... cant wait.  

new pics too, go here to check em out

http://members.cardomain.com/mrwho 

my friend eric took these pics, if you're in the houston area PM me for his info


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice...I may get me one of those.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

Flying V said:


> *notice the lawn Gnome in the background of the last pic..... simply amazing *


dooooooohhhhhh!!!!


nice car......


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Why's the last pic edited? Did someone's thumb get in the way of the lense? cool ride though


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

it was the date in the bottom of the pic, i forgot to take it off when i shot it, so i just messed around in paint. i have photoshop now, but im to lazy to edit it


----------

